# Actors/Actresses You Like



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 22, 2021)

Let's archive our favorite movie figures on the big screen and television.

I'd like to start with a few of my favorites

-Elijah Wood
-Eddy Murphey
-Samuel Jackson
-Keanu Reeves
-Jack Black
-Sigourney Weaver
-Carrie-Anne Moss


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 22, 2021)

I'll second Keanu.

I don't really think about this kind of thing a lot tbh.  Nic Cage is interesting.  Jack Palance was also interesting.  Christian Bale has done some great roles but I know fuck all about him.


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 22, 2021)

Christopher Lee


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm bad with remembering actor/actress names, but one of my favourites are Will Smith by far.

He made Independence Day watchable.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 22, 2021)

ConorHyena said:


> Christopher Lee


Also a musician.  And a spy.  Interesting guy.


----------



## Tiberius Rabbit (Oct 22, 2021)

Couple of my favs are

Jennifer Lawrence
Sam Neil
Denzel Washington
Chris Pratt


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 22, 2021)

Robin Williams (mostly voice acting though)
Will Smith
Keanu as well
Uh...
I don't watch enough to remember the rest.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 22, 2021)

Sigourney Weaver
Kristen Wiig
Ron Perlman 
Harrison Ford
Mark Hamill 
John Hurt (though he passed away)


----------



## Outré (Oct 22, 2021)

Gary Oldman.
Andy Serkis
Samuel L Jackson
Ian McKellen
Bill Murray
Winona Ryder
Jack Nicholson
Joaquin Phoenix

I could probably sit here all day


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 24, 2021)

I recently looked up Kayvan Novak, and realised he was channel 4's 'Fonejacker'.


----------



## Rimna (Oct 24, 2021)

Robert De Niro, at least his work in The Godfather II, Casino and Goodfellas.


----------



## Harpo_K_Aussie (Nov 22, 2021)

Harrison Ford. His work in Indiana Jones, 42: The Jackie Robinson Story, and The Fugitive!


----------



## Outré (Nov 22, 2021)

Jake Lloyd  and Megan Fox all the way!


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Dec 24, 2021)

Christopher eccleston
David tennant
Matt smith
Need i say more?


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 25, 2021)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> Christopher eccleston
> David tennant
> Matt smith
> Need i say more?



What about Peter Capaldi? He was not my favourite (Matt Smith is and always will be my Doctor) but Capaldi is an excellent actor. I also love Jodie Whittaker. With better writing she could have been legendary.

Other actors:

Tom Hiddleston
Benedict Cumberbatch

And I like Keanu Reeves. Not as an actor but as a person. He seems really sweet and candid. I have loved him since I read an interview where he admitted to being an airhead. That honesty and humility appealed to me.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Dec 29, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> What about Peter Capaldi? He was not my favourite (Matt Smith is and always will be my Doctor) but Capaldi is an excellent actor. I also love Jodie Whittaker. With better writing she could have been legendary.
> 
> Other actors:
> 
> ...


True, but I feel that capaldi and whittaker are a slight drop from the previous, no matter how small a drop it may be though their talent I can recognise and "the doctor" is no easy role to score so i applaud them both on that.


----------



## itsmeelysemarie (Mar 30, 2022)

Alan Rickman
Jane Lynch
Josh Dela Cruz


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 13, 2022)

Leonardo DiCaprio

But I'm biased since I've always liked him since I was a kid.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 13, 2022)

Luxibutt said:


> Leonardo DiCaprio
> 
> But I'm biased since I've always liked him since I was a kid.


Second on this one. Very good actor and fit perfectly in on the lead character in Titanic.


----------

